

"Cant turn off location detection" discussion on Google support forum - hardik
http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Web%20Search/thread?tid=080aa5feeccf2683&hl=en

======
bane
You know...he's kinda got a point.

Relevant? [http://www.techedots.com/2010/07/google-search-traffic-
has-c...](http://www.techedots.com/2010/07/google-search-traffic-has-come-
down.html)

------
dman
Is Kelly F (the google employee in the thread) a bot?

~~~
quag
Interesting point. Lets take what the template might be:

    
    
      Hey {username},
      
      Well, there may be no convincing you to stick with Google products, but I'm
      genuinely glad that you took the time to share your thoughts. It's clear that
      you're very passionate and have taken a lot of time to think things through.
      You're right, {topic}, on Google and around the Web, could be better and
      should be better. 
      
      As we work to improve our {topic} technology, I hope that you'll return to
      Google one day and let us know how we can further enhance your Search
      experience. 
      
      Thanks for your time,
      {employee-name}
    
    

The bot would have to detect the tone (swearing) plus the topic (geo-location)
and then spit out this response.

Searching for various sentences from the this text gives only two hits, both
for this particular forum post, so it seems the text is unique.

Given the text is unique, I'd guess that it was from a human. Does anyone know
if Google uses markov chains to generate unique responses to some queries?

------
beoba
Not the classiest bug report in the world, but the official response of 'Yep!
Take it or leave it!' isn't so great either.

